# AutoStart CD - Wie mach ich das?



## KannNichts (2. August 2004)

Hallo 

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte meine Bewerbung (HTML Seiten) auf CD brennnen.
Wie macht man das, wenn die CD eingelegt wird, automatisch die Startseite (Index.html) geladen wird?
Dazu braucht man doch die AUTORUN Textdatei oder?
Was muss ich da reinschreiben?

Danke schon mal an alle die hier  Posten!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2004)

> Mit Hilfe der Datei Autorun.inf wird bei Medienwechsel ein Programm des Mediums automatisch gestartet.
> 
> Diese Funktion haben Sie bestimmt schon kennen gelernt:
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.at-mix.de/autorun_inf.htm

Und mit 
	
	
	



```
[autorun]
open=Explorer.exe %1
```
in der autorun.inf sollte sich beim Einlegen der CD automatisch ein Explorerfenster öffnen


----------

